# Kansas City Permits Pulled



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

87 permits pulled for the month of March in Kansas City.Folks thats scary. Thats the entire kansas city,Kansas and Missouri. So far spring looks bleek for the residential building.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

That sucks, that is just for city limits not the surrounding area right?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Yikes....I hope you get _at least_ four of them. :thumbsup:


----------

